# Polarr v Lightroom



## gayle23

Hi, I'm newish to photography but really love it and desperatly want to improve. I am eager to learn how to improve my photos using post processing techniques. I keep hearing about Lightroom and photoshop but my partner suggested Polarr as it's free. Is it as good as Lightroom? I'm not super techy so don't want to learn to use something that in the end I will end up changing from and moving to Lightroom and relearning my way around that. I can find lots of tutorials for lightroom also but not so many for Polarr, I am particularly interested in portraits and want to create beautiful black and white photography also. I know you can get plug ins for black and white photography but I don't know if there are any that will be compatible with Polarr? I am really new to post processing. 
Any advice I would be very grateful. Thank you


----------



## tirediron

Is it as good as Lightroom? Somehow I doubt it...  Lightroom has many years and many millions of dollars in R&D behind it.  It's the industry standard in raw conversion/cataloguing software.  There a couple of applications which are close, but they're all similarly priced.  IMO, the $10.00 'Photographer's Bundle' from Adobe for Lightroom & Photoshop is WELL worth the cost, and while there will doubtless be far more than you need at the moment, you can grow in to it.  Almost every plug-in out there is made for LR/PS; many are made for other software suites as well, but there are virtually none that don't work with LR/PS.


----------



## Braineack

I use polarr online to quickly edit photos.  but I limit the usage to editing others photos here during quick C&Cs.  (since I'm at work and have no access to my normal tool).

It could never replace LR.


----------



## KmH

Adobe's $9.99 a month Photography package includes *both* Photoshop CC 2017 and Lightroom CC 2015 (and Lightroom update when it's available).
Lightroom, though a professional grade application, by itself is an incomplete editing application. Which is why Adobe also includes the professional grade Photoshop CC.
In fact, Lightroom was designed to be a compliment, or front end application, to Photoshop, not a replacement for Photoshop.

Polarr is even more incomplete than Lightroom is and by only using Polarr you won't be able to do anywhere near all the kinds of edits that can/need to be done to photographs.


----------



## Dave442

I started with LR back with the expensive version 3 after using some other programs like ACDSee. LR is my photo management platform as well as for basic processing. I can then do more with PS, On1, Nik (installed for the B&W processing) and other programs and plug-ins. A program like Polarr is free for the basic, but for things like the radial or gradient mask you have to pay.


----------



## gayle23

Thank you for your replies. My partner seems to think that Adobe are just money grabbing! Guess I will stick to Polarr until I get my photography to a decent enough level to warrant paying for LR/PS. Can I also ask if you guys would ever consider using pre-set filters. I'm guessing no! Some of the filters seem to make my pictures look better than I can but then I haven't had much chance/time to properly learn how to use Polarr. Just wandering if it is scorned upon by professionals! Thanks again.


----------



## Ysarex

gayle23 said:


> Thank you for your replies. My partner seems to think that Adobe are just money grabbing! Guess I will stick to Polarr until I get my photography to a decent enough level to warrant paying for LR/PS. Can I also ask if you guys would ever consider using pre-set filters. I'm guessing no! Some of the filters seem to make my pictures look better than I can but then I haven't had much chance/time to properly learn how to use Polarr. Just wandering if it is scorned upon by professionals! Thanks again.



Yep, I'd go along with the "scorned upon" in reference to Polarr. There are other options besides Adobe that are not "scorned upon," but Adobe is the defacto standard. What kind of camera (make and model) are you using?

Joe


----------



## encom_

I am using darktable to process my raw images. Free, and powerful enough for me at the moment.


----------



## gayle23

Hi Joe, I have a Nikon D3300 and have just bought a F1.8g lens.


----------



## Ysarex

gayle23 said:


> Hi Joe, I have a Nikon D3300 and have just bought a F1.8g lens.



Good. Now go through the camera menu and set it to save NEF (RAW) files. Those are what you want to process for best results. You'll find Polarr can't open them and so it's useless. You can have the camera save JEPGs as well.

There's a right and wrong way to do this -- arguably a little extreme. Let me rephrase that: There's a best way to do this and then a sliding scale running from "good enough" to "dear lord that's awful" ways to do this. Polarr is at the low end of that spectrum. You have more to learn about the options and the ways in which they matter. You may not want to learn and adopt methods to achieve best results and that's fine. You may be happy as an enthusiast to adopt "good enough" practices that give you results that satisfy your needs and expectations. From what you've said so far, I assume that you don't yet know and understand the range of options and why they matter which means you don't have enough info yet to make a decision. Here's something to read that will help: http://photojoes.net/class_notes/chapter01.html

Joe


----------



## gayle23

encom_ said:


> I am using darktable to process my raw images. Free, and powerful enough for me at the moment.


Thank you will take a look at that.


----------



## gayle23

Ysarex said:


> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe, I have a Nikon D3300 and have just bought a F1.8g lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Now go through the camera menu and set it to save NEF (RAW) files. Those are what you want to process for best results. You'll find Polarr can't open them and so it's useless. You can have the camera save JEPGs as well.
> 
> There's a right and wrong way to do this -- arguably a little extreme. Let me rephrase that: There's a best way to do this and then a sliding scale running from "good enough" to "dear lord that's awful" ways to do this. Polarr is at the low end of that spectrum. You have more to learn about the options and the ways in which they matter. You may not want to learn and adopt methods to achieve best results and that's fine. You may be happy as an enthusiast to adopt "good enough" practices that give you results that satisfy your needs and expectations. From what you've said so far, I assume that you don't yet know and understand the range of options and why they matter which means you don't have enough info yet to make a decision. Here's something to read that will help: http://photojoes.net/class_notes/chapter01.html
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe, I will definitely check that link out tonight. Your right that I don't have a clue about the options available to me. Feels like I just don't know where to start! So are filters in general a big no no? (I know you say they are in reference to Polarr.) Are they just being lazy or do professionals use them and tweak them a little if they need to. I find myself going through the filters on Instagram with a feeling of this is probably really wrong! but some of them kind of look really good to me!


----------



## Dave442

I am still using the Stand Alone LR version 5.7 so I am not paying a monthly fee.  If you don't want a monthly fee then might look at On1. They have a new version that is due around December that will include a file management program. The current version includes layers and a portrait specific tool. 

In general if you are using the LR and PS modules on a weekly basis then the subscription offering is worthwhile. If you are just starting out and may skip a few months in using the camera then it might not be the best option.


----------



## gayle23

Dave442 said:


> I am still using the Stand Alone LR version 5.7 so I am not paying a monthly fee.  If you don't want a monthly fee then might look at On1. They have a new version that is due around December that will include a file management program. The current version includes layers and a portrait specific tool.
> 
> In general if you are using the LR and PS modules on a weekly basis then the subscription offering is worthwhile. If you are just starting out and may skip a few months in using the camera then it might not be the best option.


Yes I think I will give myself a little more time to improve and then look into getting LR. Thanks that's helpful.


----------



## astroNikon

I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.


----------



## AlanKlein

You mentioned that you want BW.  Try Silver Efex Pro.  It's part of a free package by Google that includes a lot of other editing programs for color etc.  Silver Efex Pro can run as a sub program to Lightroom or on its own. Good luck.
Google Nik Collection


----------



## photo1x1.com

Dave442 said:


> I am still using the Stand Alone LR version 5.7 so I am not paying a monthly fee.  If you don't want a monthly fee then might look at On1. They have a new version that is due around December that will include a file management program. The current version includes layers and a portrait specific tool.
> 
> In general if you are using the LR and PS modules on a weekly basis then the subscription offering is worthwhile. If you are just starting out and may skip a few months in using the camera then it might not be the best option.


Did you know that Adobe still sells a standalone LR version 6, without the monthly fee?
I use LR6 along with Photoshop CS6. There are a few limitations in LR6 compared to LR CC, but it is not something you´ll miss unless you see it in some online tutorial that specifically uses that feature. The ones I found so far are dehaze and missing "whites" and "blacks", when working with local adjustments (you are limited to highlights and shadows there).
I purchased the LR6 *UPGRADE* from LR5 - another thing Adobe hides pretty well on their website.


----------



## photo1x1.com

gayle23 said:


> Thank you for your replies. My partner seems to think that Adobe are just money grabbing! Guess I will stick to Polarr until I get my photography to a decent enough level to warrant paying for LR/PS. Can I also ask if you guys would ever consider using pre-set filters. I'm guessing no! Some of the filters seem to make my pictures look better than I can but then I haven't had much chance/time to properly learn how to use Polarr. Just wandering if it is scorned upon by professionals! Thanks again.


I do use presets - they sometimes save you a lot of time, giving you a direction where you´d like to go. Then I finetune the results.
You can create your own presets btw! The cool thing is - when you create one, you can select which of the settings in the current image you want to apply to your preset. For example you can have a preset that only reduces noise and give it the name of a certain ISO of your camera. So when you open an image shot at ISO400, you just click your preset for "ISO400" and the noise reduction preset is applied, leaving all other settings as they are. 
And you can manage your presets in folders, for example having a preset-folder named "Noise reduction".
Lightroom in fact is really, really powerful. A few months ago, I did most of the work in Photoshop, because I didn´t know how capable Lightroom was. Now that has changed a big lot.


----------



## KmH

Photo Editing Tutorials


----------



## gayle23

astroNikon said:


> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.


Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that


----------



## gayle23

photo1x1.com said:


> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your replies. My partner seems to think that Adobe are just money grabbing! Guess I will stick to Polarr until I get my photography to a decent enough level to warrant paying for LR/PS. Can I also ask if you guys would ever consider using pre-set filters. I'm guessing no! Some of the filters seem to make my pictures look better than I can but then I haven't had much chance/time to properly learn how to use Polarr. Just wandering if it is scorned upon by professionals! Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> I do use presets - they sometimes save you a lot of time, giving you a direction where you´d like to go. Then I finetune the results.
> You can create your own presets btw! The cool thing is - when you create one, you can select which of the settings in the current image you want to apply to your preset. For example you can have a preset that only reduces noise and give it the name of a certain ISO of your camera. So when you open an image shot at ISO400, you just click your preset for "ISO400" and the noise reduction preset is applied, leaving all other settings as they are.
> And you can manage your presets in folders, for example having a preset-folder named "Noise reduction".
> Lightroom in fact is really, really powerful. A few months ago, I did most of the work in Photoshop, because I didn´t know how capable Lightroom was. Now that has changed a big lot.
Click to expand...

Thanks that's all good to know! Lightroom definitely sounds like the way forward.


----------



## gayle23

photo1x1.com said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still using the Stand Alone LR version 5.7 so I am not paying a monthly fee.  If you don't want a monthly fee then might look at On1. They have a new version that is due around December that will include a file management program. The current version includes layers and a portrait specific tool.
> 
> In general if you are using the LR and PS modules on a weekly basis then the subscription offering is worthwhile. If you are just starting out and may skip a few months in using the camera then it might not be the best option.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that Adobe still sells a standalone LR version 6, without the monthly fee?
> I use LR6 along with Photoshop CS6. There are a few limitations in LR6 compared to LR CC, but it is not something you´ll miss unless you see it in some online tutorial that specifically uses that feature. The ones I found so far are dehaze and missing "whites" and "blacks", when working with local adjustments (you are limited to highlights and shadows there).
> I purchased the LR6 *UPGRADE* from LR5 - another thing Adobe hides pretty well on their website.
Click to expand...

Thank for you for that, it's been so useful joining this forum!


----------



## gayle23

AlanKlein said:


> You mentioned that you want BW.  Try Silver Efex Pro.  It's part of a free package by Google that includes a lot of other editing programs for color etc.  Silver Efex Pro can run as a sub program to Lightroom or on its own. Good luck.
> Google Nik Collection


Thanks Alan, I will definitely check that out.


----------



## Ysarex

gayle23 said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
Click to expand...


There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.

Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?

There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.

Joe


----------



## encom_

Ysarex said:


> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


So, what do you use at home?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex

encom_ said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you use at home?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I chose the right software for the job. Usually Capture One but depending on what I need to accomplish I may instead select Photo Ninja or DX0 or RT or something else.

Joe


----------



## gayle23

Ysarex said:


> encom_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you use at home?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Ysarex said:


> encom_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you use at home?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I chose the right software for the job. Usually Capture One but depending on what I need to accomplish I may instead select Photo Ninja or DX0 or RT or something else.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Thanks Joe, I didn't realised there were so many options. Can you recommend a good online course by any chance? Not for a complete beginner. Thanks


----------



## encom_

Ysarex said:


> encom_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you use at home?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I chose the right software for the job. Usually Capture One but depending on what I need to accomplish I may instead select Photo Ninja or DX0 or RT or something else.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...


Do you happen to have a resource that explains which software excels at which job?


----------



## Ysarex

gayle23 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encom_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you use at home?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encom_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you use at home?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I chose the right software for the job. Usually Capture One but depending on what I need to accomplish I may instead select Photo Ninja or DX0 or RT or something else.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Joe, I didn't realised there were so many options. Can you recommend a good online course by any chance? Not for a complete beginner. Thanks
Click to expand...


Good online course? Not really. What little I have seen from Kelby was too full of errors. I signed up for a trial once with Lynda.com and found a few decent tutorials but also some bad stuff. Part of the problem is me however. A lot of folks are basically happy with stuff like "the exposure triangle" and "ISO increases noise" and "telephoto lenses compress perspective" and well it's a long list..... Maybe it's OK to learn all twisted up and backwards if you can still make it work and I should just loosen up but I'm too old for that.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex

encom_ said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> encom_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gayle23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used basic software when I first got back into digital photography.   Looking back I worked on knowing the camera and understanding how to properly manage my Aperture, Shutter and ISO controls.  After that I tried to get more out of my photos and went RAW then went LightRoom.  I tried a few other freebies but LR just stuck and I've been using it ever since.  I have the standalone version LR v6.7 now but used v4.4 for years before upgrading.  I don't like paying a perpetual lease for something if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes think I will work on my camera knowledge for a bit and then buy lightroom rather than get a subscription. Is there much difference in the upgraded version? Thanks for that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's slight difference between the standalone versus subscription version of LR. The standalone version is around $145.00. We can assume that as time passes the differences between the two versions will increase. Adobe has made the standalone version of LR difficult to purchase or at least they push you the other way. Have to wonder when the default version will disappear.
> 
> Don't close this door yet. Yes LR and Photoshop are the default industry standards. There are compelling reasons to use the same thing everyone else uses. However that doesn't mean that's the only option. Think about other things that are the default or most used versions of things. Are they also always the best? Most everybody drives a Toyota, Honda, Ford, or similar. That means an Audi or Mercedes is a worse automobile, right?
> 
> There are lots of software options out there and as you learn you'll become able to investigate those options and make an informed choice. I spent most of my day yesterday using LR on campus where I teach photo -- it's the default standard after all. But this morning at home working on my own photos..... LR isn't installed on my computer at home as I have no use for it.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what do you use at home?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I chose the right software for the job. Usually Capture One but depending on what I need to accomplish I may instead select Photo Ninja or DX0 or RT or something else.
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you happen to have a resource that explains which software excels at which job?
Click to expand...


Not from any unified source. There are lots of reviews and comparisons out there. For example I just stumbled on this one the other day: 



 Trouble is you can't always trust the competence of the reviewers and often a review will have a different set of expectations than what you're looking for. dpreview.com is a good resource overall.

Otherwise you can always ask here. Got a specific question?

Joe


----------



## freddy21

[/QUOTE]Thanks Joe, I didn't realised there were so many options. Can you recommend a good online course by any chance? Not for a complete beginner. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Photoshop Classroom in a Box from Peachpit Press.  Not  all online but it gives you access to their electronic samples and lessons to go with the book.  They step through each module and you will learn how to catalogue, keyword, tag, geotag, post process, and use all the other features of Lightroom.   Its quite in depth and gives you a good foundation to get started.
One other thing I did not see mentioned is that with the Adobe CC Photographers package you get access to Adobe Portfolio web page builder as well.  Its really simple and easy to build a website to show off your work.


----------



## freddy21

Thanks Joe, I didn't realised there were so many options. Can you recommend a good online course by any chance? Not for a complete beginner. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Photoshop Classroom in a Box from Peachpit Press.  Not  all online but it gives you access to their electronic samples and lessons to go with the book.  They step through each module and you will learn how to catalogue, keyword, tag, geotag, post process, and use all the other features of Lightroom.   Its quite in depth and gives you a good foundation to get started.
One other thing I did not see mentioned is that with the Adobe CC Photographers package you get access to Adobe Portfolio web page builder as well.  Its really simple and easy to build a website to show off your work.[/QUOTE]
sorry - brain fart - its Lightroom Classroom in a box not Photoshop.


----------



## Desert Rose

Editing photos is like art in a way. If you are happy with pencil sketches, then all you will ever need is a pencil. But, if you want to expand your repertoire, you will need more materials like charcoal, pastels, conté, oil and acrylic paints, India ink and pens, etc.
If you are completely satisfied with the results from Instagram filters, it is all you will ever need, if you want more, you need to do more work and use better tools.
It's fine to start out in one software and move to others as you grow, it also helps you understand how the different platforms accomplish the same tasks differently.
I started out using Lightroom and it was great to start off but as I got more involved in photography I bought my first medium format camera in 2011 (a Phase One) and then attended my first ever PODAS in December of 2012 to New Zealand and have used Capture One ever since and discovered how much better it was for me than lightroom and photoshop had been.
Since then I have been on a dozen more PODAS events and I highly recommend them to anyone who likes to take pictures, great locations and always a very funny and entertaining group of people show up. 

As for the editing software Capture One is the best I have found and surpasses what the others offer.


----------

